# Not Sure About My New Purchase 2011 Rs



## va camper (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello, I am a new owner of a 2011 Outback 210rs. We had a 2010 Funfinder that had a slide leak and we thought it may be an on going issue so we decieded to trade.We love the layout and were excited about picking it up today.The bad, the dealer called and said the small compartment near the front door had water in it.I went to inspect it and found either the compartment door was left partially open or the seal had a leak.The only damage we saw was some trim boards around the floor were stained and the floor was wet.They have removed the floor covering and the trim and have ordered it from Keystone. My question is this,I can still back out from the deal but this is the only one left and i feel they gave me a good price for my trade.Or I can wait on the parts and keep it, we still like the camper.Please any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

Sounds like you are in a position to deal. if you take this unit you are doing him a favor. maybe youcan get a credit with the dealer for assor. you never know unless you ask.. but as for water damage thats the one thing that scares me a lot


----------



## va camper (Sep 29, 2011)

I forgot to mention the leak was contained to the small compartment area, it did not go into the coach.It seemed to be a recent leak probably from all the rain we have had. The dealer said someone probably did not lock down the latch on the door.They did give me a small credit on a hitch I need.I just wish it did not have that issue but it is what it is.


----------



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

va camper said:


> I forgot to mention the leak was contained to the small compartment area, it did not go into the coach.It seemed to be a recent leak probably from all the rain we have had. The dealer said someone probably did not lock down the latch on the door.They did give me a small credit on a hitch I need.I just wish it did not have that issue but it is what it is.


i hope others chime in on this.. but.............. mold no matter where it could grow is a death wish. i would make a big deal out of this and see how they react


----------



## va camper (Sep 29, 2011)

desperado said:


> I forgot to mention the leak was contained to the small compartment area, it did not go into the coach.It seemed to be a recent leak probably from all the rain we have had. The dealer said someone probably did not lock down the latch on the door.They did give me a small credit on a hitch I need.I just wish it did not have that issue but it is what it is.


i hope others chime in on this.. but.............. mold no matter where it could grow is a death wish. i would make a big deal out of this and see how they react
[/quote]
Would mold still be an issue if all the trim pieces that were damaged were replaced?I went back to the dealer today and looked at it again and it was no structural or floor issues only the trim around the compartment and a slight stain at the bottom of the paneling that is against the closet up front which they are going to replace also.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This is a non issue. Dry it out, caulk the hinge top and the hinge rivets. Ask for some consideration on the purchase price and enjoy.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Our side compartment door has leaked in the past as well. It was generally a very small leak and we only noticed it a few times when the rain was coming down "Forrest Gump" style...you know...when the rain comes from underneath?

We haven't worried too much about it since we moved to Texas. Since it apparently doesn't rain here, I figured there's not too much to worry about.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wish I could remember how many times I've (errr..should I say one of my 2 sons) left the front compartment door open and then it rained....gettting water inside. I simply dry it with a towel and forget about it.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

we had water leak into the front compartment on the left side of the trailer. The dealer replaced the weather stripping and ordered a new door. Solved the issue. as well I had another issue and they replaced all the fake wood that had swelled and they cleaned the rug in the area. I think you will be ok if they replace the seal. Have a real good look to ensure all is ok. I would see what they will do in the accessory desk for you! you should be ok but take a real good look!

We used ours until the new rubber came in. Guess it depends on you. they will probably just leave it outside until the rubber comes in...


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Mold is not going to be a problem as long as you get it dried out. You typically get mold from wet areas that either continually get wet or you dont get them dried out. This probably wont be the last time you get water in the storage compartment. Make sure its dry before you close everything back up and you should be fine. Be sure to note it on the PDA for future reference and enjoy the new unit.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Jewellfamily said:


> Mold is not going to be a problem as long as you get it dried out. You typically get mold from wet areas that either continually get wet or you dont get them dried out.


X2


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Make them discount it or give you the Hitch, walk away if they dont help you, they will call you in a few days. believe me they dont want to miss the sale this late in the year.


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

We bought our 250RS last November and it was the only one we could find for sale in California. We did the inspection, got it home, looked under the king mattress, and boom - a HUGE water stain with mold already growing. We had driven 2 hours to pick it up, then 2 hours home, and then we found this. We were sick to our stomach and had trouble sleeping several nights. It was such a big purchase and that fact that we saw mold was SO distressing to us. We took it back to the dealer, they replaced all the wood under the bed (probably some other stuff that my husband remembers better), caulked the entire outside slide, and in a year we have never had any issue with the trailer or water damage or leaks, etc. It ended up being totally taken care of. So, just want to reassure you, since I know how totally stressful this is, that the problem *should* be able to be resolved and this will shortly be just a memory that you'll be sharing with other newbies on this site down the road.....good negotiating tool, I hope!! Good luck!

-Linda


----------



## va camper (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the input, I feel a lot better about it now, this is a great site. I will let you know when I bring her home.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 on caulking the hinge mounting screws on the compartment door. "A little dab 'll do ya"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

va camper said:


> Thanks for the input, I feel a lot better about it now, this is a great site. I will let you know when I bring her home.


Have you printed off the Pre Deliver Document from my site?

Not required, but it will help you go over all the typical stuff to look for.

Give yourself 4 hours with no kids to complete this.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

va camper said:


> Hello, I am a new owner of a 2011 Outback 210rs. We had a 2010 Funfinder that had a slide leak and we thought it may be an on going issue so we decieded to trade.We love the layout and were excited about picking it up today.The bad, the dealer called and said the small compartment near the front door had water in it.I went to inspect it and found either the compartment door was left partially open or the seal had a leak.The only damage we saw was some trim boards around the floor were stained and the floor was wet.They have removed the floor covering and the trim and have ordered it from Keystone. My question is this,I can still back out from the deal but this is the only one left and i feel they gave me a good price for my trade.Or I can wait on the parts and keep it, we still like the camper.Please any thoughts would be appreciated.


We had some leaks in our compartment too - from leaving the door open. We let it dry out and now its fine......I would suggest to do the same and keep it...


----------

